

Rap genius founders looking for girls with swag. - jeffreybaird
http://www.cosmopolitan.com/celebrity/news/rapgenius-guide-to-sex-and-dating

======
thechut
And I thought the social-proof's "Hot tech boy of the week" was stupid. But
this is just really really stupid.

~~~
jeffreybaird
My fiance works at cosmo and gave me the heads up that they were in the
office. Was wondering how bad the interview would be.

------
knowtheory
Cosmo? Really? And on top of that, a post that's essentially a collective
dating profile?

------
antihero
These guys are what, John-Ralphio and Tom from Parks and Rec?

